# rare North American Snow Snake...................



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

​​
seen this guy wriggling around out side where I work Sunday morning,big old bull snake, can't say I've ever seen a snake moving around this time of year though............


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I wonder what flushed him out.


----------



## texaspredatorhunter (Aug 14, 2014)

He's confused, he thinks it's a white sandy beach!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Probably to much partying going on so it's time to move. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

I've never even heard of that before. Crazy! It's the rare and elusive snoke! Coincidentally, it's happens to be on my bucket list. Good thing I hadn't put away the snake boots for winter.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Crazy!


----------



## Indiana Jones (Aug 28, 2014)

He probably heard obama is putting up section 8 housing in the area so he's migrating.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

COOL! or is that COLD!!


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

climate change. even the snakes can adapt to their surroundings. pity man cannot.
the sky is falling ,oh my.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

I've skied in Colorado at Keystone, and that picture you posted definitely isn't a snow snake LOL!


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

hassell said:


> Probably to much partying going on so it's time to move. Thanks for sharing.


Maybe it's partaking.



Antlerz22 said:


> I've skied in Colorado at Keystone, and that picture you posted definitely isn't a snow snake LOL!


HA! I've seen snow snakes hunting ski bunnies on some slopes in NY


----------

